
Google's vs. Facebook's Trunk Based Development - raju
http://paulhammant.com/2014/01/08/googles-vs-facebooks-trunk-based-development/
======
brudgers
Past discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7035361](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7035361)

